# None of the elegant villagers appearing?



## Vizionari (Apr 24, 2018)

I have no idea if this is normal or not, but ever since the elegant essence and villagers were released, I haven't gotten a single one of them to appear in my rotation. The elegant essence appears for me fine, but none of my villager contacts show any of the new villagers like Whitney or Tia. I assumed that they would be there but just whited out, but they're not there at all. I also don't have any of the new elegant furniture available to craft so I'm wondering if this is an issue with anyone else...

In the past when new themes were released like the hip or harmonious, the new villagers would appear pretty soon and their furniture showed up too to craft. I sent in a customer support comment to Nintendo about this but who knows when they'll see it. I just want to know if this is supposed to happen or if it's an actual issue with my game or something :/


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 24, 2018)

Aww...  Sorry that you didn't get to see any of them. For me... I was able to see characters like Whitney and Tia in Animal Crossing Pocket Camp.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 24, 2018)

Vizionari said:


> I have no idea if this is normal or not, but ever since the elegant essence and villagers were released, I haven't gotten a single one of them to appear in my rotation. The elegant essence appears for me fine, but none of my villager contacts show any of the new villagers like Whitney or Tia. I assumed that they would be there but just whited out, but they're not there at all. I also don't have any of the new elegant furniture available to craft so I'm wondering if this is an issue with anyone else...
> 
> In the past when new themes were released like the hip or harmonious, the new villagers would appear pretty soon and their furniture showed up too to craft. I sent in a customer support comment to Nintendo about this but who knows when they'll see it. I just want to know if this is supposed to happen or if it's an actual issue with my game or something :/


That doesn’t sound right. They appeared straightaway on my contacts list and have been in high rotation in my game. Have you done all of the updates?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 24, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> That doesn’t sound right. They appeared straightaway on my contacts list and have been in high rotation in my game. Have you done all of the updates?



I believe so, I'm on version 1.4.1 which is the latest.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 24, 2018)

I think you’ve done the right thing by contacting Nintendo. It sounds like it isn’t doing what it should.


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 24, 2018)

it could be a problem with your phone. i use the google pixel, and my pocket camp updates have always been up to date. however, in the past my phones been several patches behind on big apps like instagram and snapchat even after i extensively check for updates and available downloads.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 24, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I think you’ve done the right thing by contacting Nintendo. It sounds like it isn’t doing what it should.


I certainly hope they'll answer soon!



calamitybot said:


> it could be a problem with your phone. i use the google pixel, and my pocket camp updates have always been up to date. however, in the past my phones been several patches behind on big apps like instagram and snapchat even after i extensively check for updates and available downloads.



That is possible, I've had my phone for about 3 years now which is probably more than a usual lifespan for one, but I have a Moto X 2nd gen which is known for having a longer durability than most phones. The update for the elegant villagers I believe also included introducing the essence which my game does have currently, but not any of the villagers or furniture which were also released at the same time (someone please correct me if I'm wrong). Idk, we'll see


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2018)

Wow, that's odd.  I have not only seen all of the new villagers but I've invited four of them and crafted the second elegant amenity.  If you're certain that you updated to the most current version, I agree that it might be a glitch with your phone.  I've never had that happen before...


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 25, 2018)

They came up for me once I had started on that day the next rotation had them in it just like normal villager drops. Although there were less of them in the rotation than usual. Usually I have all of the new villagers rotate around for the first day they release, and then they fan out. But there were less of them this time. Other than that I think that contacting them is a sound call. They haven't fixed my friending a user problem though, so there may not be anything that they do about it. But only time will tell.


----------



## Ras (Apr 25, 2018)

Did you try using a calling card? What is your level? I think there have been villagers in the past who wouldn't show up until you were at a certain level. I didn't want to wait, so I called most of them before they showed up.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 25, 2018)

Ras said:


> Did you try using a calling card? What is your level? I think there have been villagers in the past who wouldn't show up until you were at a certain level. I didn't want to wait, so I called most of them before they showed up.


That could be it, I thought that with each new batch there were at least one or two that unlocked st a lower level but it’s possible that this is it!


----------



## Flare (Apr 25, 2018)

I've been getting Muffy and Whitney almost every round of villager cycles, so finding out other people not seeing these villagers seems odd to me. 

What level are on? Villagers must be unlocked by leveling, you get a new villager every time you level up. The order of getting villagers doesn't seem to be set so it may be a while until you get an Elegant villager.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm currently on level 47.


----------



## Flare (Apr 26, 2018)

Vizionari said:


> I'm currently on level 47.



Ooh that's too low. Idk if the same might happen to you but all villagers are obtained (aside from the Gulliver ones) at Level 56.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm having the opposite problem where they're on high rotation. I get Tia, Whitney, Colton, and either Julia or Muffy at least every other rotation. I very rarely see most of the other campers.


----------



## DeadlyKindness999 (Apr 29, 2018)

Well it only seemed that when I level up one more of the elegant villagers appeared. First was Muffy, then Tia, and now Julia. So I'm guessing Whitney is next


----------



## WynterFrost (May 3, 2018)

Im having this problem too with this latest round of villagers. I'm lv 60 and I have to level up to get the new villagers even though in the past they all appeared straight away so idk why suddenly that's changed


----------



## deuces (May 5, 2018)

ive already invited them all to my camp using no request cards theyre cute as hell


----------



## DeadlyKindness999 (May 7, 2018)

Well now I've run into the same problem... I only unlocked Julia, Muffy, and Tia. So I don't know when I will unlock the others


----------

